# Writing really good coffee menu descriptions



## Rusheboy (May 31, 2012)

Hi Everyone, I'm a long time coffee aficionado, who's finally taking the plunge to open my own coffee business.

I'm looking for advice on where to find good expert coffee tasters who are also excellent copy writers. I'd like my menus to have really descriptive and well written tasting notes that help to build a story around my coffee.

I know lot's of people who are passionate about coffee, but it's a whole other skill to write really compelling tasting notes that bring the reader on a journey.

All comments, tips, suggestions, referrals and volunteers welcome.

Chris


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

You could try http://www.coffeenexus.com/

Have you considered taking a sensory/cupping course? That way you could gradually learn to identify the characteristics of the coffees you serve so you could write your own desctiptions. I'm always wary of other people's descriptors.


----------



## Rusheboy (May 31, 2012)

Hi Mike, Thanks for the referral. I'll get in touch with coffeenexus.

I'm already quite good at tasting and identifying the characteristics of a coffee. Putting it into a nicely flowing paragraph is another skill. My writing skills are OK, but I guess I'm perhaps a bit to factual in my descriptions, where a good copywriter would be more florid and use words that help the user imagine the taste. (I could write a great list of bullet points but think my customers might find it boring and uninspiring).

You're right about a cupping course. I've learned from others but have never been on a professional course. Maybe this will help me refine my descriptive language. Does anyone have any good cupping course recommendations (preferably in London)?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I would say the best option is to do the Sensory & Cupping module of the SCAE Coffee Diploma, which infact John (coffeenexus) wrote and delivers. http://scae.com/education/coffee-diploma-modules.html

There is an SCAE training centre in Essex.

Best contact for this is:

Annemarie Tiemes, Education Coordinator

Tel: 0844 264 1435

Email: [email protected]

Or check out the London School Of Coffee, at Kingston.


----------



## Rusheboy (May 31, 2012)

This is really helpful. Thanks Mike


----------

